# How long to break a pony?



## wernickwonder (25 July 2016)

My pony has been away for over 2 months I paid a lump sum I see other success stories about other horses on Facebook but little about mine He apparently bolts and is terrified ! he is a 5 year old cob and is quite stocky The lump sum I have paid would have been well exceeded by now if I had paid weekly but I am still paying for my livery space at home I don't know what to do I still have no pony and I have already paid out for back treatments new saddle teeth and feet to make sure all good !


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (25 July 2016)

Generally*, I would estimate 4-6 weeks to have a well handled youngster backed (not broken, sorry, hate that term) and riding at walk, trot & canter on each rein. Should be able to hack out quietly and walk over poles on the ground. Should be balanced in walk and trot round the arena, but not yet working on outline.

* this is a std estimate, some take far longer, others can be done more quickly.

OP, how often have you been to visit? What does the trainer propose to do about these issues of being frightened?

I used to encourage owners to visit weekly for the 1st 2-3  weeks, then they would come to ride by week 4 if all going well. Never sent a horse/pony home without the 'rider' riding them several times at mine first, so they had confidence to progress once home.


----------



## JillA (25 July 2016)

What is he terrified of and how do they account for that? The last thing you want in a breaker is fear, you work hard to desensitise them to things they might find scary


----------



## Fools Motto (25 July 2016)

Each horse/pony takes different times. Some you can get on and go, others take months of careful gentle handling. Is he known to be a bit 'spooky'? I'd visit, and see how he is and what they are doing with him.


----------



## Goldenstar (25 July 2016)

I would expect to get a horse backed ridden and doing a little safe hacking in six weeks .
But it does vary .
'Apparently he bolts and is terrified ' 
You must must go and see your horse if it's away for training .
I always went weekly and watched them being worked , the only time I did not ( I was injured ) it was a disaster resulting in the loss of the horse .
Go and watch them working your horse without delay .


----------



## PonyclubmumZ (25 July 2016)

What had your pony done before he went away?  It does sound a little worrying to be honest, I think in your shoes I might be inclined to make an unannounced visit or go and get him back.


----------



## Drea16 (25 July 2016)

In my experience (have backed 2) it took a few months of ground work, walking over poles, de-sensitising, long reining, tack wearing and bitting - only when they where completely fine with the above i got someone who is experienced to come to me everyday and do the initial backing and riding away - they came on the Monday and we did 3 days in the school, then the next day i rode then we went round the lanes with a=someone on foot, then hacking out with another horse and just built up from there really.  I would think 2 months is probably about right? but i supose it depends on how much you did with the horse before it went away?


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (25 July 2016)

The pony should hve been well handled before it was backed,, did they suddenly say , after two months,, he is  a problem.
The only horse I ever met that was a problem, it was obvious to me that she was not ready for breaking, and she was returned as "unbreakable" This was not my thinking, but I had no input. She had, over three months,  learned how to get rid of anyone.
Other than that we have had horses that only the best [pro] riders can stay on, and that have not actually been though a "breaking" process, and they needed a lot of work, maybe two months to get them forward going and compliant, but that is because they have not been "introduced / gentled"
So: of approx 1000 horses, I have only met one who is now what I would call unbreakable.and I don't know how she got to be a mature mare, unbacked and wary of handling. It is possible someone tried and messed up previously.


----------

